# NetBEans und Datenbankverbindungen?!



## Stefan Miefert (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Beispiel  abgearbeitet

http://www.netbeans.org/kb/60/web/mysql-webapp.html#settingUpConnPool

Leider bekomme ich immer folgenden Fehler:

HTTP Status 500 -

type Exception report

message

descriptionThe server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

javax.servlet.ServletException: javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: Unable to get connection, DataSource invalid: "java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver found for jdbc/IFPWAFCAD"

root cause

javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: Unable to get connection, DataSource invalid: "java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver found for jdbc/IFPWAFCAD"

note The full stack traces of the exception and its root causes are available in the Sun Java System Application Server 9.1_02 logs.
Sun Java System Application Server 9.1_02



Ich habe aber die entsprechende .ja im beschriebenen  ORdner von GlassFish. Woran kann das liegen?!


----------



## nathaniells freak (28. Mai 2008)

Er sagt dir doch das er den richtigen Treiber nicht gefunden hat. Wenn du das ganze als Servlet laufen alssen willst schau mal unter diesen link:

http://forum.fachinformatiker.de/java/32207-mysql-servlet.html

Hinweis von Jan76:


> wieso packst du den Treiber in /common/... ? der gehoert besser in dein /WEB-INF/lib/, dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit Klasse nicht gefunden usw.



Jetzt hast du 3 Möglichkeiten:
1.) Wenn such mal nach dem richtigen Pfad für das einbinden der *.jar files
2.) prüf mal den Zugriff auf die Datei ob überhaupt einer besteht
3.) prüf Datei mal an sich ob sie überhaupt funktioniert

Schau bitte ma nach ob du den Namen des Treibers richtig geschrieben hast!!

- "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" oder
- "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver" dieser
- ...

Und das nächste mal eine bisschen Code was du geschrieben hast!!


----------



## wachteldonk (28. Mai 2008)

Wie ist das den mit den Pfaden generell? Wo findet man die web-inf,..?


----------



## Stefan Miefert (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

also angeblich wird das alles von NetBeans erledigt und wie in dem Tutorial beschrieben ist die 

mysql-connector-java-5.1.5-bin.jar


auch im Ordner

C:\Programme\glassfish-v2ur2\domains\domain1\lib

Wenn das Ding mir einfach sagen würde wo er den Treiber sucht und nicht findet, würde ich ihn ja einfach dahin kopieren Leider ist dei Fehlermeldung recht eintönig und laut Doku müsste das vorhandensein der oben genannten Datei in diesem Ordner ausreichen
In der IDE selbst klappt die gleiche Verbindung ja wunderbar 
Ohne den Beispiel SQL Code läuft die JSP Seite wunderbar

Der Code der Seite ist jetzt 



```
<%-- 
    Document   : index
    Created on : 23.05.2008, 16:15:57
    Author     : smiefert
--%>
<%@taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c"%>
<%@taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/sql" prefix="sql"%>

<sql:query var="subjects" dataSource="jdbc/IFPWAFCAD">
    SELECT subject_id, name FROM Subject
</sql:query>


<%@page contentType="text/html" pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
        <title>Welcome to IFPWAFCAD, the International Former Professional Wrestlers' Association for Counseling and Development!</title>
        <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css">
    </head>
    <body>
        <h2>Welcome to <strong>IFPWAFCAD</strong>, the International Former
            Professional Wrestlers' Association for Counseling and Development!
        </h2>
        
        <table border="0">
            <thead>
                <tr>
                    <th>IFPWAFCAD offers expert counseling in a wide range of fields.</th>
                </tr>
            </thead>
            <tbody>
                <tr>
                    <td>To view the contact details of an IFPWAFCAD certified former
                        professional wrestler in your area, select a subject below:
                    </td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                    <td>
                        <form action="response.jsp">
                            <strong>Select a subject:</strong>
                            <select name="subject_id">
                                <c:forEach var="subject" items="${subjects.rows}">
                                    <option value="${subject.subject_id}">${subject.name}</option>
                                </c:forEach>
                            </select>
                            <input type="submit" value="submit" name="submit" />
                        </form>
                    </td>
                </tr>
            </tbody>
        </table>
    </body>
</html>
```

Die Seite läuft generell , erst wenn ich diesen Code einfüge kommt der Fehler



```
<sql:query var="subjects" dataSource="jdbc/IFPWAFCAD">
    SELECT subject_id, name FROM Subject
</sql:query>
```

Im Ordner
Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\IFPWAFCAD\web\WEB-INF
liegen nur xml Dateien . Einen Unterordner lib gibt es da garnicht
I


----------



## HerbertXXL (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Stefan,
falls Du es nicht schon geschafft hast.


> Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\IFPWAFCAD\web\WEB-INF
> liegen nur xml Dateien . Einen Unterordner lib gibt es da garnicht
> I


vermutlich stimmen genau dort die Angaben in der web.xml nicht, schau dir das in dem Tutorial nochmal genau an. 
Es ist an der Stelle etwas unübersichtlich, weil es immer zwischen Glasfish und Tomcat Einstellungen, sowie solchen die für beide gelten hin und her springt. Aber wenn Du dich genau dran hälst solltest Du das hinbekommen. 
Viel Erfolg !


----------

